# Olight M21 first impression



## Tom_123 (Nov 29, 2009)

The Olight M20 was one of my first premium lights and I still like it.
Therefore, I couldn’t resist getting the successor, the Olight M21 as well.

What do you get:

The Olight M21 comes in a plastic case instead of the usual carton box.
The case includes the following accessories:
Holster, Lanyard, magazine for CR123 batteries, GID spare boot, spare o-rings
and a flat ring as a replacement for the cigar grip ring.
So you get basically the same accessories that came with the M20.












The outside and the interface:
Besides the new head and emitter, there are not much differences between the M21 and
its predecessor .
The battery tube and tail cap are the same and will fit both lights.






From left to right: Olight M21, Olight M20, Wolf Eyes Sniper MC-E, ThruNite Catapult





In my hand:





No changes were made at the user interface. 
The clicky turns the light on and off and offers momentary activation.
Twisting the head will change between the four mode, which are also the same in both light:
High, mid, low, strobe.
Sadly one difference is, that I couldn’t manage to disassemble the head of the M21.

Specifications: 
( "*" = informations from Olight)

*Luminus SST 50 emitter
Output: *500 Lumen according to Olight, 
about 300- 350 lumen OTF would be my first wild guess.

*Batteries: 2x CR123, 2x 16340, 1x 18650, 1x17670

Weight with 1x18650 battery: 169g (Olight M20 166g)
Current draw with AW 18650 (no-load voltage 4.2V): about 1,3A
Current draw with 2xCR123 (no-load voltage 6,47V): about 0,97 A

*IP68 water resistant 

Beamshots:

The M21 has a colder tint, the beam is more on the floodier side.
As for the throw, in a first visual comperation I couldn’t see much difference.
But as visual comparisons are prone to misinterpretations, don’t quote me here.

Left: Olight M20, right Olight M21





Left: Wolf Eyes Sniper MC-E, right: Olight M21





Runtimes:

For now here is the first runtime chart with AW 18650 batteries.
The Olight M21 IMHO has a good regulation and in consideration of the higher output
also a good runtime.
I’ll post some runtime charts with CR 123 as well, as soon as I’ll have all the data together.

Edit***********************************
My WE Sniper died short after the runtime test, so I’m not sure if she was still
100% ok while I did the runtime.
So please take this chart with a grain of salt. Sorry for that.
**************************************






Runtime charts with CR123 Surefire Batteries and AW 16340 rechargeables:






Conclusion:

Given that the Olight M21 will proof to be as reliable as my M20,
I think this light is a winner.
It’s surely not a "power light" which could play in the same league with the Trunite Catapult
or the Solarforce L900m.
But being still compact enough for EDC and 50% cheaper than the Wolf-Eyes Sniper MC-E,
I think the Olight M21 would be a good choice for people who are looking for a well build
and bright multi purpose light for EDC, Camping, walking the dog and the like.


Final words:

The runtime charts where made with my home build integrated sphere
and a cheap Extech luxmeter.
A picture of my setup can be found here:

http://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv76/_Thomas/Forum Fotos/?action=view&current=UK_2.jpg

The lights where cooled by a fan during the runtime.

English isn’t my first language, so please excuse some typos and weird grammar.

regards
Thomas


----------



## Bass (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice job. Excellent write up and first impressions of this interesting light. :thumbsup: Great pictures and beam tint shots. This must of taken you some time to do.

Your english is excellent. If you had not of said, I would of presumed it was your first language!


----------



## droeun (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow thanks for the great review!

So the M21 is actually regulated with 18650? I didn't know that. That's definitely an improvement over the M20 if it is.


----------



## henry1960 (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the Olight M21 but I`m glad i bought the Jett III M Instead


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice review. Thanks for posting it here.

The tint, not being an ugly green, and regulation are both much nicer than on the M20.:twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 29, 2009)

Great review!

Thank you for the charts and beamshots with comparisons, especially with the M20... lets just say that your review has sparked a little interest in the M21 for me know :devil:

I must stay strong


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 29, 2009)

It looks like there is something else in the picture. Is that a ring to replace the cigar grip?

Thanks for doing runtimes. I wonder how AW 2600mA*h high-current capabl cells will test vs. the 2200 mA*h you likely used (?). Higher output? Longer runtime? Both?

Thanks Thomas, good job!



Tom_123 said:


> The case includes the following accessories:
> Holster, Lanyard, magazine for CR123 batteries, GID spare boot, spare o-rings.


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank-you so much for preparing this most excellent review. I appreciate it.

Frank


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 29, 2009)

I also agree on the apparent regulation from the 18650 being a great thing. Must be due to the low VF/ low drive current of the SST50. I know that this isn't intended to be a super high output light so after seeing the runtime graphs I'm giving this light a second look now.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Nov 29, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> It looks like there is something else in the picture. Is that a ring to replace the cigar grip?
> 
> Thanks for doing runtimes. I wonder how AW 2600mA*h high-current capabl cells will test vs. the 2200 mA*h you likely used (?). Higher output? Longer runtime? Both?
> 
> Thanks Thomas, good job!



Yes. The ring is to use instead of the cigar hold ring. 

Thanks for this review. I have the M21 and like it. I would love to see a throw comparison with other lights.


----------



## berry580 (Nov 29, 2009)

thank you for the overview, apparently its roughly 8k lux @ 1m, not a big thrower, but considering its spot's size, it should be quite useful.


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice review thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Conan (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice review there Tom! :twothumbs


----------



## tab665 (Nov 30, 2009)

those are some pretty good beam shots from the M21. you just made this light seem even more appealing.


----------



## Luminater (Nov 30, 2009)

Great review.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Tom_123 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice words.



> It looks like there is something else in the picture. Is that a ring to replace the cigar grip?


Exactly, sorry I have forgotten to mention it, I’ll correct this.



> I wonder how AW 2600mA*h high-current capabl cells will test vs. the 2200 mA*h you likely used (?). Higher output? Longer runtime? Both?


Sorry again, I don’t have these 2600 mAh AWs, all the runtimes were made 
with 2200 mAh AWs.
I recon a 2600 mAh battery will mainly improve the runtime.

Outdoor beamshots are a problem. I’m living in the middle of the city
It’s pretty cold outside and quite hard to find dark places nearby.:candle:
Will see what I can do, but no promise made.

Still working at the CR123/16340 runtimes, so stay tuned.


----------



## NewTech (Nov 30, 2009)

TOM_123.
The M-21 comes with OP reflector.
Any possible with SMO reflector beam shots ?.

Thanks.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the review.

It's good to know that my M20 accessory mount and remote tail cap switches will work on the M21. This is definitely a consideration for me.


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 30, 2009)

NewTech said:


> TOM_123.
> The M-21 comes with OP reflector.
> Any possible with SMO reflector beam shots ?.
> 
> Thanks.



You can not change reflectors on M21.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 30, 2009)

Are you sure?

It looks like you just have to unscrew the bezel, just like the M20... only thing is, that Olight don't sell a smooth reflector for it :nana:


----------



## Painful Chafe (Nov 30, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> It looks like you just have to unscrew the bezel, just like the M20... only thing is, that Olight don't sell a smooth reflector for it :nana:



The bezel does come apart. The threads are glued, but mine came apart with just a little elbow grease. The reflector will come out. 
I wonder what a smooth reflector would look like with a SST-50. I wouldn't mind a little more throw on these lights as long as the beam doesn't suffer too much.

BTW. This light is growing on me. I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it, but the more I use it the more I like it.


----------



## berry580 (Nov 30, 2009)

not sure about M21, but with M20 Ti, a SMO reflector doesn't improve throw by much compared to an OP.

IMO, SST-50s produces great beam profiles. Bright spill, and a relatively large hotspot. I believe it'll be most useful at intermediate range (<50m), it should prove to have adequate throw for many people.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 30, 2009)

to Tom_123 --


Excellent Review !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
_


----------



## recDNA (Nov 30, 2009)

Seem like head to head the MC-E beats the SST-50 in many cases. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## MattK (Dec 1, 2009)

Great job Tom! :twothumbs

For your homemade sphere what did you use for the sphere itself? Looks like a big styrofoam sphere - wondering where that came from?


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice review...:twothumbs


----------



## Painful Chafe (Dec 1, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Seem like head to head the MC-E beats the SST-50 in many cases. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?



Effficiency seems to be the biggest benfit of the SSt-50. Vertually the same output as the Wolf Eyes MC-E but the M21 has about 30-35 minutes of run time versus the Wolf Eyes. And, the M21 just only gets warm with extended run time. Most MC-E's I have seen get very warm to hot after 10 minutes or so.


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 1, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> It looks like you just have to unscrew the bezel, just like the M20... only thing is, that Olight don't sell a smooth reflector for it :nana:



The bezel on M21 is glued and it should stay that way


----------



## Tom_123 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks again for all the nice comments.

I have just added the CR123 and 16340 runtime chart and a remark
about the chart of the Wolf Eyes Sniper.



> Any possible with SMO reflector beam shots ?


AFAIK, there’s no SMO reflector available (yet?).
Another problem is, that the head of the M21 is glued.



> Seem like head to head the MC-E beats the SST-50 in many cases. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


I recon, it depends on how hard the emitter is driven.
The M21 just draws 1A - 1.3A, that’s not very much.
On the other hand I think with such a compact light, you would run in a lot
of heat and runtime problems if you would try to go much further in regard to output.



> For your homemade sphere what did you use for the sphere itself? Looks like a big styrofoam sphere - wondering where that came from?


Yep, it’s a 400 mm styrofoam sphere. I bought it in on of these shops for decoration supplies.
I wraped the outside in tin foil to prevent light pollution and coated the inside
with common wall paint.
Nothing very scientific, but it works sufficient for comparing flashlight.

regards
Thomas


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Dec 3, 2009)

*Lux Reading*

Hi.

In post #11, a lux reading of aproximately 8k is referenced, but I don't see that anyone actually measured this level.

Has anyone measured the 1 meter lux produced by the M21, and is this more or less than that produced by the M21 (which I measure at 9.1k @ 1.0 meter)?

Thanks............Frank


----------



## Hitthespot (Dec 3, 2009)

Good Job. Thanks for the information.

Maybe I missed it but it looks like the head of the M21 is slightly larger than the M20.

Bill


----------



## Painful Chafe (Dec 3, 2009)

Hitthespot said:


> Good Job. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Maybe I missed it but it looks like the head of the M21 is slightly larger than the M20.
> 
> Bill



It is larger. It's to help give the larger SST-50 a little better throw.


----------



## gsxrac (Dec 6, 2009)

I was at a gun show today and had a chance to try this light out. It was alright. The head wasnt quite as easy to twist and change modes but I highly doubt the one there had been lubed and maintained. Overall I liked it but would really appreciate a switch like the M30 has.


----------



## tab665 (Dec 6, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> I was at a gun show today and had a chance to try this light out. It was alright. The head wasnt quite as easy to twist and change modes but I highly doubt the one there had been lubed and maintained. Overall I liked it but would really appreciate a switch like the M30 has.


 they should consider a M31 with a sst-50, becaue i too am a fan of the m30's mode changing.


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 6, 2009)

tab665 said:


> they should consider a M31 with a sst-50, becaue i too am a fan of the m30's mode changing.



I don't think that M30 would be better with SST-50.


----------



## MattK (Dec 6, 2009)

An M30 UI on an M21 type build is something we've discussed at length with the factory - it's not iminent but it's not an impossibility either.


----------



## pamparius (Dec 19, 2009)

how is it compared to Olight M20 Titanium ? is it a good thrower?? or just the same flooder like the M20 Ti ??


----------



## tcmault (Dec 27, 2009)

I was just given an M21 as a Christmas present and have to say that I am thoroughly in love with this light. The flood vs. throw of the M21 over the m20 fits my preference perfectly. 

Knowing that I would use this light a little too much in the beginning by just playing around I ordered up a 50 pack of Titanium 123s and a couple of battery magazines.

Since I am relatively new to lights of this fashion and obviously need to spend a lot of time on this forum reading everything, I do have one question as I did not see this stuff on the website. Are replacement parts available? Lens, Power Switch, the little shiny bezel....?

Also, will there be any type of accessories for the M21 like colored lens adapters, reflectors....etc?

If this has already been discussed I apologize and will hopefully find those threads shortly.


----------



## Light11 (Dec 28, 2009)

Great review :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nicely done, and very informative - this tells people what they want to know. Thank you! Moving it to the Reviews section.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 28, 2009)

I have both the M21 and M30. They have their unique uses. I'm happy with them both, even though we all expected the M21 to have more lumen output. 
Just for a matter of comparison. Here are the two of them side-by-side:


----------



## tcmault (Dec 28, 2009)

Has anyone tried both CR123s and 18650s in the M21? What differences should I expect? I'm sure this type of question has been answered many times in this forum so don't beat up the newbie too bad.

Thank you.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 28, 2009)

Check out the first page of this string and you will see Tom 123's charts for runtimes with various batteries and the M21. The 18650's give you by far the best regulation for longest runtime with the least loss of output in this torch. I feel that with the lights that can accept them, the 18650 rule! Personally, I use UltraFire 3000 mAh, but many swear by the AW brand which max out at 2600 mAh.


----------



## tcmault (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, now I kind of know what I am looking at with those charts. WOW I feel like a noob. So the CR123 will give you the flashlight's highest level of output for about 10min less and then gradually decrease the amount of output slowly tappering to zero. The 18650 maintain the highest level at a flat output for 10 minutes longer, but then die quickly at the end.

Looks like I need to get some 18650's when all my CR123 die out. I don't want this thread to get off topic so I will do tons of searches on the 18650s and chargers.

Thank you for helping out the new guy.

Oh, and once again, I love this light.


----------



## crazigee (Dec 29, 2009)

So did I understand correctly that even the strobe setting is controlled by rotating the bezel? So therefore the tailcap button is only for turning the light on and off...

I was looking to get the T20C2 but I think the strobe on that one is controlled by the tailcap button so that you have to cycle through the strobe mode each time same as with many of the Fenix models.


----------



## Rod911 (Dec 29, 2009)

crazigee said:


> I was looking to get the T20C2 but I think the strobe on that one is controlled by the tailcap button so that you have to cycle through the strobe mode each time same as with many of the Fenix models.


Strobe on the T20C2 is activated by a simple quick double tap, then click on (on/off/on) when either at the high or medium modes (bezel tightened and bezel loosened respectively). The strobe is *very, very* easy to activate on a T20C2...some say too easy, that is why many do not like this model.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 29, 2009)

crazigee said:


> So did I understand correctly that even the strobe setting is controlled by rotating the bezel? So therefore the tailcap button is only for turning the light on and off...


 
Yes, the Olight M21 switches modes by loosening and tightening the bezel...


----------



## crazigee (Dec 29, 2009)

Rod911 said:


> Strobe on the T20C2 is activated by a simple quick double tap, then click on (on/off/on) when either at the high or medium modes (bezel tightened and bezel loosened respectively). The strobe is *very, very* easy to activate on a T20C2...some say too easy, that is why many do not like this model.


 
That is one of my concerns with the T20C2, that I activate the strobe when I don't want to. I would be using it on duty when I work nights and if it needed to turn it on or off quickly and accidentally ended up in strobe mode that wouldn't be good.

But I do prefer the size of the T20's head compared to the of the M21.


----------



## crazigee (Dec 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the trow distance of this light is? I'm curious to see how it compares to that of the T20C2.

I'm also wondering if the light goes head up or down it in the case?


----------



## tcmault (Dec 29, 2009)

crazigee,

I don't know the answer to your first question, but I was able to put the light in both heads up and down in the holster. I'm not sure how they intended it go, but it seems to work both ways.


----------



## crazigee (Dec 29, 2009)

tcmault said:


> crazigee,
> 
> I don't know the answer to your first question, but I was able to put the light in both heads up and down in the holster. I'm not sure how they intended it go, but it seems to work both ways.


 
Well that's another point in favor of the M21.

Still curious to know the distance the beam is thrown. I was reading some comparable flashlights that are talking about 300-500 yards.


----------



## tcmault (Dec 29, 2009)

The M21 is more of a flood than the M20. On the front of the M21 box it says Max Beam throw of 200meters.

I don't know if this is true, but it is a start.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 29, 2009)

My experience with both the M20 and M21 is that the usable distance for the M21 is more like around 150 yards, while the M20 can edge out a little past 200 yards. These are general estimates, though, as I haven't done any hard and fast measurements. The M21 is definitely not a spotlight or "thrower," by any estimation, though. That being said, I would use it in any indoor or outdoor short to medium distance scenario, and again, I would favor the use of a 18650 rechargeable cell.


----------



## crazigee (Dec 29, 2009)

fiveform said:


> My experience with both the M20 and M21 is that the usable distance for the M21 is more like around 150 yards, while the M20 can edge out a little past 200 yards. These are general estimates, though, as I haven't done any hard and fast measurements. The M21 is definitely not a spotlight or "thrower," by any estimation, though. That being said, I would use it in any indoor or outdoor short to medium distance scenario, and again, I would favor the use of a 18650 rechargeable cell.


 
Most of the time distance won't be that important for me. That being said 150 yards isn't great. 200 would be better. Do you know how that compares to the T20C2 by any chance?

The stobe mode on the M20 isn't controlled by rotating the head though, or is it?


----------



## Light11 (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anybody have beamshots of the M21 and M20 Ti ? :candle:


----------



## CNR (Dec 30, 2009)

:goodjob: Thanks for it.

I would also be very interested to see comparison shots with the T20C2.
I have the T20C2, which i think is a good thrower, but the 500lm claimed of the M21 may even out the wider beam, while being more usefull in short range.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 30, 2009)

OK, here are some quick and dirty beamshots of the EagleTac T20C2 on the left and the Olight M21 Warrior Luminus on the Right taken at a distance of 60 inches on a light yellow wall. Do not even consider these for any kind of color comparison. They are only meant to show beam spread and other characteristics. The weird stuff in the middle are paint drips on my basement wall.

After reading the last few entries on this thread I also decided to take a walk in the cold night air (about 20 degrees F here in CT this evening) and shine both of these torches around on different surfaces. The thing I'm reminded of here is that torches can be very subjective in actual use and things like lumens and beam ringing, spread, and the like fade away to the actual impression you get when using them. Although the T20C2 with it's smooth reflector throws a lot further and lights things up much further, this is actually more useful in areas that already have a fair amount of ambient light from streetlights, moonlight, reflected light from houses, etc. When I went off into a virtually black area the M21 became much more useful with its ability to throw a wide center spot with an even wider spill area. So, here the comparison will really rely heavily upon the end user and the expected use. The M21 is a pretty useful general light while I'd say that the T20C2 is more specialized. I also prefer the one handed strobe acquisition of the T20C2, as the M21 with two-handed bezel manipulation is more awkward (for me) and the twist is a bit on the tight side, as well.


----------



## CNR (Dec 31, 2009)

:thanks: a lot fiveform, is as i thought it would be, only i would expect it quite brighter for the claimed 500lm (T20C2 is said to be 300lm and M20 240lm i think) :shrug: , do you have the same feeling in real world use ?

Also, the side spill of the M21 seems almost non-existent compared with the T20C2's, is this correct ?


----------



## MattK (Dec 31, 2009)

I think that the exposure is getting screwed up by the bright hotspot of the T20C2 - the shots have to be taken seperately to see the sidespill of the M21.


----------



## CNR (Dec 31, 2009)

If it was in auto-exposure, yes, you're propably right.


----------



## crazigee (Dec 31, 2009)

fiveform said:


> OK, here are some quick and dirty beamshots of the EagleTac T20C2 on the left and the Olight M21 Warrior Luminus on the Right taken at a distance of 60 inches on a light yellow wall. Do not even consider these for any kind of color comparison. They are only meant to show beam spread and other characteristics. The weird stuff in the middle are paint drips on my basement wall.
> 
> After reading the last few entries on this thread I also decided to take a walk in the cold night air (about 20 degrees F here in CT this evening) and shine both of these torches around on different surfaces. The thing I'm reminded of here is that torches can be very subjective in actual use and things like lumens and beam ringing, spread, and the like fade away to the actual impression you get when using them. Although the T20C2 with it's smooth reflector throws a lot further and lights things up much further, this is actually more useful in areas that already have a fair amount of ambient light from streetlights, moonlight, reflected light from houses, etc. When I went off into a virtually black area the M21 became much more useful with its ability to throw a wide center spot with an even wider spill area. So, here the comparison will really rely heavily upon the end user and the expected use. The M21 is a pretty useful general light while I'd say that the T20C2 is more specialized. I also prefer the one handed strobe acquisition of the T20C2, as the M21 with two-handed bezel manipulation is more awkward (for me) and the twist is a bit on the tight side, as well.


 
Wow this is becoming a really hard choice.

As a cop most of the time I am working in areas that have street lights etc, but its when there is no light that will be very important also such as searching building etc at night when there are no lights. I like the fact that the T20C2 is designed to go head down in the case, but I'm concerned about accidentally activating the strobe mode all the time.


----------



## tcmault (Dec 31, 2009)

Crazigee,

If you are located anywhere near Boulder, CO you are more than welcome to swing by and check out my M21 to see if it fits your needs.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 31, 2009)

Matt is correct and I hope to take the time to offer up some better beamshots, but as I've said before in this string, I'm more of a subjective torch user and I don't spend much time on beamshots. Yes, the EagleTac is eclipsing the M21 on this shot, so the brightness is really not representative of the M21, and the spill area is not seen clearly. As I said, this was quick and dirty. I am a photographer, so know that better representation of these two lights can be had when not using autoexposure, giving more area for each light to shin its own spill without overlap, etc. Also, some good M21 and M20 beamshots at the start of this string, let's not forget, but no side-by-side with the EagleTac torch.


----------



## MattK (Dec 31, 2009)

fiveform said:


> Matt is correct



My three favorite words. 



crazigee - I'm not sure it's been said but I highly recommend that WHATEVER you choose you also carry a backup. Like a weapon; 1 is none.

You might consider the Olight M20 - it's the light that the EagleTac T20C2 is copying and trying to be. Right now (Holiday Special) the M20 comes with a really nice AAA power light which would make a fantastic backup light. The M20 can be mounted in it's included holster bezel up or down.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 31, 2009)

C'mon Matt, no deals on EagleTacs?


----------



## MattK (Jan 1, 2010)

hah - not a brand we sell


----------



## Geban (Jan 1, 2010)

crazigee said:


> Wow this is becoming a really hard choice.
> 
> As a cop most of the time I am working in areas that have street lights etc, but its when there is no light that will be very important also such as searching building etc at night when there are no lights. I like the fact that the T20C2 is designed to go head down in the case, but I'm concerned about accidentally activating the strobe mode all the time.



crazigee, I bought a M20 a few months ago, and gave it to my sister who is a K9 police officer.
She loves it and uses it all the time and in all kinds of situations, everything from drug search in peoples homes to search and rescue in the forrests.
The M20 is great for all her needs she says.

Since I gave the M20 away I just ordered a M21 for myselfe, just hope it´s as good as I expect it to be, if not I´ll get a M20 again.


----------



## CNR (Jan 1, 2010)

crazigee said:


> Wow this is becoming a really hard choice.
> 
> As a cop most of the time I am working in areas that have street lights etc, but its when there is no light that will be very important also such as searching building etc at night when there are no lights. I like the fact that the T20C2 is designed to go head down in the case, but I'm concerned about accidentally activating the strobe mode all the time.


 
I use the T20C2 every other night, to move around and check a huge, completely dark warehouse; In my point of view, the T20 has more than enough side spill to move around and be aware of your surrounding, but at the same time it can put a great, for it's size, amount of light on a spot you need to check, or temporarily blind a potential attacker, if the person is far enough not to be disoriented, then he's too far to be an immediate threat anyway.
I don't think you can really know, unless you try them both, the only sure thing is that you'll have to compromise in some things, if you really want great flood and great throw, get something bigger like Fenix TK30 or TK40.

Just my opinion, i wish it could help in some way.


----------



## crazigee (Jan 2, 2010)

tcmault said:


> Crazigee,
> 
> If you are located anywhere near Boulder, CO you are more than welcome to swing by and check out my M21 to see if it fits your needs.


 
Thanks for the offer. Unfortunately I'm in Toronto, so I won't be making that trip anytime soon.

Thanks anyway...


----------



## crazigee (Jan 2, 2010)

MattK said:


> My three favorite words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes I always have a back up light .

Definitely worth considering the M20.

Is the strobe mode on the M20 controlled by turning the head or from the tailcap button? Another thing does the M20 go into the case head down or up?


----------



## MattK (Jan 3, 2010)

Turning the head. The allows the use to preset (lock in) a function and not have to worry about accidental activation to the wrong mode - or having to cycle in a stressful circumstance.

The M20 can go it's it's holster bezel up or bezel down.

It's a little large but the M30 might be worth considering as well. It has 2 switches; the tailcap end switch is instant access to any preset mode/level and the tailcap SIDE switch is instant access to strobe. This solution was designed specifically at the request of many law enforcement, military and tactical users to give instant access to high OR strobe without having to 'fuss' under stressful, adrenaline fueled situations.


----------



## crazigee (Jan 3, 2010)

Here are some beamshots I found:
































It would be more helpful if it wasn't in german, but it's still pretty decent.


----------



## Light11 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice find. 
beamshots always help, thanks.


----------



## crazigee (Jan 4, 2010)

Based on everyone recommendations and my own research (the beamshots above) I have decided to go the Olight M20 Premium Christmas Package...


----------



## Geban (Jan 5, 2010)

crazigee said:


> Based on everyone recommendations and my own research (the beamshots above) I have decided to go the Olight M20 Premium Christmas Package...


Sounds like a good choice.
I´m also concidering that package even though I´ve ordered the Olight M21. 
I really miss the M20 that I gave to my sister..

I think I´ve turned into a flashaholic.. 
In the last 6 month I have bought one NuFlare Rebel 90 210 Lumen, one Ledlenser T7, one Fenix TK40, one Olight M20 and one Olight M21.
And now I´m concidering the Olight M20 again!!

I´m getting worried here guys, this is addictive..


----------



## crazigee (Jan 5, 2010)

Geban said:


> Sounds like a good choice.
> I´m also concidering that package even though I´ve ordered the Olight M21.
> I really miss the M20 that I gave to my sister..
> 
> ...


 
The beamshots above sure make it look like the overall best choice. 

I wish I new what the difference was between the 2 M20's. I knew I should have learned german...


----------



## Geban (Jan 5, 2010)

crazigee said:


> The beamshots above sure make it look like the overall best choice.
> 
> I wish I new what the difference was between the 2 M20's. I knew I should have learned german...


Trust me, you won´t be disapointed, the M20 is still a great flashlight.
Is there somewhere you can read a comparison in german?

In a couple of days when I get the M21 I can tell you the difference between them, but right now I´m as qurious as you are.


----------



## MattK (Jan 5, 2010)

crazigee - good choice!

The difference (and I don't read German) is that one of the pics shows the light powered with 1 x 18650 and the other with 2 x CR123A.


----------



## Tom_123 (Jan 5, 2010)

> I wish I new what the difference was between the 2 M20's


The upper M20 beam shot says “3,7 V rechargeable” so I recon he means 18650 battery,
the one below says “2x3V battery” so this should be 2 x CR123A.

However, in a visual comparison the brightness shouldn’t be that much different as
this beam shots might implies.

And I agree with Geban, the Olight M20 was my first premium light, and I still love it.
I think you won’t be disappointed.

My humbly translation of the beam shots:

Left side under the picture:
Brand
Model
Reflector
Batteries

Right side under the picture:
Remarks about the light (R2 LED = Cree X-RE R2 emitter)
Remarks about the shot
Pictures were taken with 50mm focal length, ..explanation why…
White balance was at daylight ..explanation why…(the “why” should be obvious)

Right side next to the picture:
Date
Time
Sensor (full format sensor 24 x 36 mm) 
Focal length 50 mm
ISO 1250
Exposure time 2 1/2 sec.
Aperture F4

Inviroment
Weather dry
Temperature 10 degree Celsius ( 50 degree F)
Distance to the car 200 m (~ 219 yards)


----------



## fiveform (Jan 5, 2010)

OK, finally got some decent beamshots of the EagleTac T20C2 and Olight M21 Warrior Luminus. I used manual exposure at three levels to get a clear look at beam characteristics of each light. 
Distance was 7 feet from an indoor off-white wall.






Olight M21 - ISO 500, 1/60 @ f/16​





EagleTac T20C2 - ISO 500, 1/60 @ f/16





Olight M21 - ISO 500, 1/60 @ f/8





EagleTac T20C2 - ISO 500, 1/60 @ f/8





Olight M21 - ISO 500, 1/30 @ f/8





EagleTac T20C2 - ISO 500, 1/30 @f/8


----------



## munchs (Jan 6, 2010)

Just got one!

The low mode is pretty low. I liked it only until I discovered it's rated 20 lumens for 30 hours  It's around 2 lumens to my eyes...

Did anybody do a runtime test of its low mode? As I understand it, it should last more than 200hours in that brightness...


----------



## sfca (Jan 6, 2010)

For Tom and those who have both lights, which one of the M21 or M20 has the most blinding effect?

I'm not only asking about direct center, but if the subject was standing *off-center* of the hotspot.

Again, _on the sides _of the hotspot, M21's hotspot being bigger, is the lux greater then the M20's smaller hotspot?


----------



## MattK (Jan 7, 2010)

Direct would be the M20, off center would be the M21.


----------



## sfca (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Geban (Jan 7, 2010)

Just got my M21 today, and yes without any doubt it´s a great light. 
It will be perfect when I work at my security job, as I have to check a lot of buildings with large dark rooms.

But I´ll buy the M20 again (Since I gave mine away), to use when I´m on auxiliary police duty.
I think I´ll have better use of some more throw as I´ll be working most of the time outdors.


----------



## munchs (Jan 8, 2010)

I did a run time test on low with an ultrafire RCR123. 

I really like this light, but I have to say its runtime on low considering its output, I think, is defective... I read Selfbuilt's review on M20 and I remember he said M20 runtime on low was 3.5days on an rcr. :thumbsup:

Considering M21's lower output on low mode, it's logical that it should last at least 4 days then... but to my surprise, the light went out after about 7 hours...:sigh: yes! Olight stated its 30 hours(on an 18650) on 20 lumens, but it's no way near 20 lumens...

Olight must fix this...


----------



## MattK (Jan 8, 2010)

It's most likely that what you're experiencing is a factor of the batteries used. It seems likely the over discharge protection is kicking in to shut off current flow.

I don't know how you calculate 4 days but Olight runtimes are never on RCR123A - they're on primary CR123A or 18650's.

The M21 is a completely different circuit to the M20 - I'm not confident that relevant comparisons can be made.


----------



## munchs (Jan 8, 2010)

I really like this light. I'll keep it for sure despite all the complaints I narrated.
I'm no expert on led+circuit chemistry... what I know is lower brightness means longer runtime. M21's low output is really low and I really like it, but 30 hours on that brightness...that I'm not sure. Perhaps it's how sst-50 is...:thinking:


----------



## Neo9710 (Jan 18, 2010)

crazigee said:


> Wow this is becoming a really hard choice.
> 
> As a cop most of the time I am working in areas that have street lights etc, but its when there is no light that will be very important also such as searching building etc at night when there are no lights. I like the fact that the T20C2 is designed to go head down in the case, but I'm concerned about accidentally activating the strobe mode all the time.



I use mine on patrol every day. Its an AWESOME light. Im actually thinking about buying the M21 and putting my M20 on my patrol rifle...


----------



## munchs (Jan 20, 2010)

For anyone who's got some negative impressions due to my post regarding M21's low output and run time, it turned out mine was defective!!... a portion of the led was damaged  

I got it replaced by the seller today, and now it's low is not that low anymore  It seems pretty close to 20 lumens now, which makes 30 hours runtime more understandable. I'd have liked a bit lower output and longer runtime, but I like it anyway as is. 

It's a great light!


----------



## iso9009 (Jan 23, 2010)

Great review


----------



## MaximusOrilius (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the light, its bright but definitely not a thrower. I use it for work, walking in dark rooms, and working in ceilings, under desks. So this light is perfect for me. Anyone that wants a flashlight that throws more than a 100 feet, look at the m20 or m30.


----------



## SureAddicted (Mar 18, 2010)

MaximusOrilius said:


> I like the light, its bright but definitely not a thrower. I use it for work, walking in dark rooms, and working in ceilings, under desks. So this light is perfect for me. Anyone that wants a flashlight that throws more than a 100 feet, look at the m20 or m30.



Your kidding right? 30 metres? There is something really wrong with your light. I have no problems lighting up objects that are beyond 150 feet. Going by the intensity of the beam, I have no doubt about the hotspot reaching 250 feet easily.


----------



## MaximusOrilius (Mar 24, 2010)

Yah, you were right, my light was on medium not high. 

Does anyone know how many hertz the strobe runs at?

The M30 runs at 13hertz. The traffic signals work from 10-14hertz depending on priority, 10 being low priority 14 being highst priority. I wonder if the M21 has enough power and throw to trip it.
Nevermind, i found my answer in selfbuilts review of the m21, it runs at 9.5htz.

I wonder if that frequency can be adjusted.


----------



## Edog006 (Oct 6, 2010)

First of all great review.. I didn't realize the priority nor the ability of the M30 to trip traffic lights.. I will certainly try this in a safe remote location to see if it works.


I was thinking about buying a SST-50, and I'm sure I will soon. But I have been out of the buyers market for the last year and wow things have come a long way. At this point I plan on waiting until spring when new lights are rolled out and surely a new emitter will eclipse what seems possible currently..

"All good things come to those who wait"
1872 V. Fane _Tout vient à qui sait Attendre_ in _From Dawn to Noon_ ii. 85]


----------



## Tek3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Great review, man. Thanks for taking the time to do this for us. Definitely hoping to add this light to my collection ASAP.


----------



## tcmault (Jul 31, 2011)

Just wanted to chime back in and say my M21 is still going strong. I have found that it makes a great abandoned mine light. While driving around CO and UT you tend to find a bunch. The wide beam and ok throw really lights them up. Usually, the M21 puts out enough light that you see the back of the test hole, or where the ceiling has collapsed.


----------



## lswindell4 (Oct 31, 2012)

Great review! I just recieved my M21 today, just in time for trick-or-treating! My kit I am happy to say also included a white diffuser as well. Your review of the runtime between the CR123A's, which I use with my Surefire D2 and Fentix TK 35, and the 18650's has made up my mind about my next orderr!! Time for a 18650 charger and batteries!


----------



## arnstein (Nov 1, 2012)

This is an excellent flashlight in most respects. My M21 has a really ugly green tint though. It is bad enough to make me wish that I had not bought the light.


----------



## lswindell4 (Nov 2, 2012)

I am surprised at the amount of green tint you reference. I also have an Olight S10 Baton, and older Surefire D2 with updated drop in and a Fenix TK 35. While using the light last night for several hours I didn't notice that amount of green tint, even compared with my other lights. Perhaps you have a defective reflector?


----------

